# Puff Pipe 2011: SHAPE VOTE!



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Choose one of these handsome shapes. Vote only if you are seriously considering a pipe, but a vote at this stage is also certainly not equal to a declaration of purchase.

Remember, we are not voting based on finish. If you want lattice, you can get it. Smooth, you can get that. You can very likely get the globe carving too if you want. All finishes are left up to the individual. The same goes for stem material, color, and silver.

We'll let this one go for another week or so.

At the time of creating this poll the top finishers from the multiple choice poll are as follows.

Peterson Bulldog - 29









Bent Ball - 23








--------------
Three-way tie for 3rd with 22 votes each:

Bent Rhodesian

Billiard









Paneled Dublin









-----------------
Decided so far:
Ordering: in February
Material: meerschaum
Price Range: $100 - $135
Carver: Altinok
Stamping: Standard stamping plus PUFF 2011


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

As partial as I normally am to bent pipes, I'm going to have to vote for the billard


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

At first I was really diggin' the peterson bulldog, but now the paneled dublin is calling my name...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Billiard for me!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Tough choice for me between the Bent Ball, and the Paneled Dublin. I ultimately went with the Ball, but I won't be crying over any of them


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm still sticking with the Peterson Bulldog, I can only imagine how cool it will look with carving on the bowl, stem, or both.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Billiard for me. Ive been trying to smoke a bulldog I have and have decided I hate pipes that are that bulky. I like a small stem into the bowl. 

Here is a question, Why does everyone need to get the same pipe? Why not just have a 2011 Puff Logo, but let people get the pipe of their choice? Personaly, I dont like the Dublin, Bulldog or Rhodesian at all and probably wont be involved if that style is chosen. Im sure others wouldnt buy if a billiard was chosen. Or is the pipe shape part of the exclusiveness of a club pipe?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> Here is a question, Why does everyone need to get the same pipe? Why not just have a 2011 Puff Logo, but let people get the pipe of their choice? Personaly, I dont like the Dublin, Bulldog or Rhodesian at all and probably wont be involved if that style is chosen. Im sure others wouldnt buy if a billiard was chosen. Or is the pipe shape part of the exclusiveness of a club pipe?


 I'm not the one putting this together, but I would guess that it has to do with keeping costs down. If a carver was making a bunch of different shapes, I'm sure it would take longer and cost more.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

That paneled Dublin is calling my name but I will be fine with either shape.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

d_day said:


> I'm not the one putting this together, but I would guess that it has to do with keeping costs down. If a carver was making a bunch of different shapes, I'm sure it would take longer and cost more.


I would think that the problem would be getting blocks of meer that are all the right size and shape for one pipe. When they cut a big block of meer down, they usualy do it to get the most out of the material, so there will be a lot of size/shape variation in the smaller blocks used to make pipes. Ive always heard the hard part was making a large number of idential shaped pipes due to supplies, and flaws in the material. I thought a variety of shapes whould make it easier/cheaper?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

TXsmoker said:


> Here is a question, Why does everyone need to get the same pipe? Why not just have a 2011 Puff Logo, but let people get the pipe of their choice? Personaly, I dont like the Dublin, Bulldog or Rhodesian at all and probably wont be involved if that style is chosen. Im sure others wouldnt buy if a billiard was chosen. Or is the pipe shape part of the exclusiveness of a club pipe?


Fair question, but at some point a futzing around too much with a "pipe of the year" makes it just another pipe. Every company that makes an edition pipe uses the same shape, but varies the finish. Peterson, Sav, Stanwell all do this. Imagine the result of the opposite where five guys buy the Stannie PotY and none of them have the same shape. At that point, none of those pipes are really pipe of the year. Everyone just paid $40 more for a plaque with the year on it.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I too agree that the pipe should be a consistent shape for everyone, with the caveat that previous pipes should be on an non-consideration list for at least 5 years or so. So if say a bent-bull dog were selected this year, then next year both bent-bulldogs and bent apples would be out of the running for possible shapes, as they've both been previously used. Everyone isn't going to like each year's shape, but if we consistently change the pipe each year, I think that at some point everyone will get what they want. Offering a bunch of different pipes that only share the common feature of saying "Puff 2010" to me kind of cheapens the concept of the group pipe.::2::

As a side note, I'd like to say that last year's pipe was rather original. I think I could see anyone holding one of their puff pipes and instantly recognize it as such from 15 feet away, to me, that's the kind of thing that makes it a true "group" pipe.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

It should be more than a plaque with a year on it, or so I hoped. I would think that if a run of various shapes were the only ones with that logo on them, they would still be club pipes. If you are thinking of value, what is worth more, a limited run of identical items, or a just as limited run of items, that are more one off and unique? But, I am not trying to start problems, Im just trying to see if its an option that has been explored. Im sure Im not the only person who would bypass this buy because I dont want to buy something I dont want. And just as sure there are others. Just trying to offer a solution that would let more people get involved.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I am leaning toward the Peterson-style bulldog, but what if we had a "Coloring Contest" to follow-up?

Were that the case, I'd also vote for the billiard.

Will reserve my vote for another day...


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Not much of a choice!
I only like straights.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I too agree that the pipe should be a consistent shape for everyone, with the caveat that previous pipes should be on an non-consideration list for at least 5 years or so. So if say a bent-bull dog were selected this year, then next year both bent-bulldogs and bent apples would be out of the running for possible shapes, as they've both been previously used. Everyone isn't going to like each year's shape, but if we consistently change the pipe each year, I think that at some point everyone will get what they want. Offering a bunch of different pipes that only share the common feature of saying "Puff 2010" to me kind of cheapens the concept of the group pipe.::2::
> 
> As a side note, I'd like to say that last year's pipe was rather original. I think I could see anyone holding one of their puff pipes and instantly recognize it as such from 15 feet away, to me, that's the kinds of thing that makes it a true "group" pipe.


Excellent idea! We should put elected shapes on a hiatus for the following years. I totally agree that the shape of the pipe should identify it as our group pipe as distinctly as last years. I shouldn't have to ask to read the inscription on your pipe to see if it's a Puff 2011.

Boy, if we keep this thing going every year, this is going to be _quite _the run of pipes. From a Danish briar to a Turkish meer! Next year we've got to go with morta (bog oak)!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Not much of a choice!
> I only like straights.


Aside from the billiard, they were three other straights in the previous poll. They polled poorly - getting only half to 1/3 the number of votes compared to the most popular


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

This sounds awesome. I can't believe it took me so long to come across it. 
What kind of price range are we looking at?

I like the Bulldog and the Billiard.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> This sounds awesome. I can't believe it took me so long to come across it.
> What kind of price range are we looking at?
> 
> I like the Bulldog and the Billiard.


Here is what has been decided so far

Decided so far:
Ordering: in February
Material: meerschaum
Price Range: $100 - $135
Carver: Altinok
Stamping: Standard stamping plus PUFF 2011


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Here is what has been decided so far
> 
> Decided so far:
> Ordering: in February
> ...


Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Huge thanks for organizing all this. I'll definitely by buying a 2011 pipe (Go Peterson Bulldog!).

I've never bought a Meer before, what kinds of options are typically available? Earlier posts mention carvings. . .


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Even though I voted for the bent ball, I was looking at all the shapes and I just don't think we can lose with any of them. The one I liked the least was the rhodesian but still.....


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

That Paneled Dublin looks amazing!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Huge thanks for organizing all this. I'll definitely by buying a 2011 pipe (Go Peterson Bulldog!).
> 
> I've never bought a Meer before, what kinds of options are typically available? Earlier posts mention carvings. . .


Browse Altinok's site to see various common finishes. Smooth, lattice, and dimpled (think golfball) are all popular. From there there's also figural carvings, like leaves and masonry and fleur-de-lis type ornamentation. The first three can very likely be had in our price range. Ornamental carving may well require a little more dough from individuals wanting to go that route, but that's just speculation.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

jhvbqefv;


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tough call for me, but they're all nice, so whatever wins is cool.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Bump in the night.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

On an unrelated note, check out this sweet billiard:


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> On an unrelated note, check out this sweet billiard:


I really like that billiard, who is the maker?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> I really like that billiard, who is the maker?


Crap, I don't remember. :redface:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the carving and all is intended to be left up to each individual, based on preference, but it would be kind of nice if there was at least some kind of carving, perhaps on the shank, like a carved band in some design that would be the same on all of them so they are readily identifiable as a "Puff pipe". Wouldn't have to be anything complicated, or even particularly large, just some kind of uniting design that would make them all unique to this particular forum pipe.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

On a completely unrelated note to my last post, if the Bulldog can pull ahead, I'm really hoping a design like this on the bowl will be in my price range.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I went with the Bent Ball but as has been mentioned, I could live with any of them.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I voted on the Bulldog as well but also echo the sentiment that any one of those pipes would be an outstanding selection.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Voting complete:

Paneled Dublin 13
Pete Bulldog 12
Ball 9

Discussion continued here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ff-pipe-2011-last-word-shape.html#post2997541


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

That was close. 
I was hopin' for the Paneled Dublin.


----------

